# Cubes For Barrel Modding help?



## Thecuber1 (Feb 4, 2015)

So I am trying to mod some cubes into barrel cubes, so I am just wondering what cubes 2x2-8x8 i should use to mod into a barrel? Please Help!


----------



## Berd (Feb 4, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> So I am trying to mod some cubes into barrel cubes, so I am just wondering what cubes 2x2-8x8 i should use to mod into a barrel? Please Help!


Shengshou are great for the big cubes, cheaper than moyu.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Berd said:


> Shengshou are great for the big cubes, cheaper than moyu.



What about smaller cubes such as 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Feb 4, 2015)

Shengshous are pretty durable and cheap, so I would actually say ALL Shengshous. That's just me, though.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Feb 4, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Shengshous are pretty durable and cheap, so I would actually say ALL Shengshous. That's just me, though.


Thanks!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 6, 2015)

Use V-cubes for 5x5x5 and 7x7x7.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> Use V-cubes for 5x5x5 and 7x7x7.



Thanks Tony!


----------



## WissX (Feb 15, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> What about smaller cubes such as 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4?



Use a LanLan. Big but crappy


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 17, 2015)

yj guanlong for 3x3, yuxin for 4x4 (cause why not), and shengshou for everything else (v cubes and moyu's are really expensive)


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 18, 2015)

nah shengshou for everything except 3x3 and 2x2(?)
You can get a YJ guanlong for 3x3, and another cheap one for 2x2


----------



## OliverSW (Feb 19, 2015)

guanlongs arent really good for shape modding. if you look at the pieces, they split into seperate parts and you would have to glue them together then cut it up. i would reccomend lan lan for 3x3 or shengshou but i have never tried one


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 20, 2015)

shengshou aurora then for 3x3


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Feb 20, 2015)

Hmmm.. making a 2-7 barrel set sounds fun. I'll have to try that.

You can order a Shengshou 2x2-5x5 set on Amazon for $20, I would start there.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Feb 20, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Hmmm.. making a 2-7 barrel set sounds fun. I'll have to try that.
> 
> You can order a Shengshou 2x2-5x5 set on Amazon for $20, I would start there.



Thanks! I will probably start selling some here when I get them good.


----------

